# emboss rubber dye



## handartwork (Oct 12, 2011)

hi everyone..like to ask about embossing process for rubber dye..can anyone teach how to make it..i just tried mixing the rubber dye and emboss but its not rise..is it becoz the mixing..?or can anybody tell the right step to rise..?thanks in advance..


----------

